# YELLOW Water



## reissready (Nov 26, 2007)

I just started my 1st ReAL Plant tank. Its a 75g & i am using ADA Aqua Soil- Amazonia II & topped it with a thin layer of Pan pee gravel (which I use in my other tanks..just like the look of it).The problem is......The soil has turned my water YELLOW !! I am using a Reno Filstar XP2 system. After a few days I contacted my Loco fish store & they recommended I use a Poly Filter which turned from white to dark brown in a matter of hours & the tank still looks the same!! I am unable to rinse it clean. At 30-something $$ I don't want to have to buy more.Can I bleach it clean...or better yet ...any other suggestions?I know I cant be the only 1 who ever had this Problem..or am I?
By-the-way Im new to this website & I really think its AWESOME! very informative :hail:


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

STAY AWAY FROM BLEACH!!!!!!!!! YOU NOOB!!! 

This isn't a problem, ok? Use active carbon to remove this discoloration; what you are seeing are probably just tannins that are staining the water. IT IS HARMLESS!!!!!! Actually, it is beneficial because it can soften the water, which is better for your plants. Just filter through your carbon, and it will go away in a few days. You can also do some water changes to "speed" the process along to get rid of the discoloration.

Keep us posted on the progress, Reiss!!! Good luck!


----------



## reissready (Nov 26, 2007)

No bleach... ..got it...thanx. Carbon...Hmmm....shows the knowlege of my local fish/plant store....Was told no carbon needed


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Polyfil filtration will work.....eventually. You just have to keep wringing it out, put it back in, wring it out again....repeat ad nausem......

It is just a lot easier to use carbon is all. Just place the carbon granules into the poly filter, make sure that it is closed off on both ends (twist-ties work nicely), and place it into the filter. Piece of cake.

You may have to replace the carbon after awhile, but it is super effective, and CHEAP!


----------



## Tube (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive never used the aquasoil 2 but with the original i always have a brief yellow water period. It clears up on its own without mechanical aid after a few water changes. If you really want it gone go out and buy yiourself some purigen. That stuff works wonders and it will last you a good long time. Also, if you have any wood in there that is also most likely contributing to your problem.


----------



## reissready (Nov 26, 2007)

Cool...added extra carbon & rinsed all the pads. If I dont see any results in a few days Ill try the purigen. Thanks for all the input. Ill update in a few days.


----------



## reissready (Nov 26, 2007)

OK..Its been a week...& It still the same  I used 3 (1 package) of FILSTAR MICROFILTRATION PADS PLUS & 2 FILSTAR SUPER ACTIVATED CARBON packs (rated for 55g a pack). Did 25% water changes every other day (Im dreading my next water bill...:lol & rinsed filters & carbon @ water changes....Once again with no Luck...(things usually dont go easy with me... :violin.
So.....I drained my tank about 98% (adding to my water bill a little more). Once at 98%..I had the hose on low filling on 1 side of the tank / bucket & siphon on the other...kept up the rinse cycle till the water was 90% or so clear.Ya I probably washed away most of the tannins or what ever it was but IT IS WORTH IT!! He He!!Either way its pretty clear now.
I think I should of rinsed it (even though the bag said not needed) before I added it to my tank. Maybe my bags were scooped out of the real murky part of the amazon...who knows.
I do want to give thanks for the response =D> & probably under normal circumstances the advise would have worked...or maybe more patience on my part.:lol:


----------

